# Custom slide bait rod.



## lowprofile (Jan 6, 2013)

Built this up last week. I designed it for slide bait fishing from shore on the rocks and pier but can also use it from the beach. Super excited to fish it. 36" polished stainless butt (towel rack rated at 55kg), ferruled reel seat (#2 size), 6'6" glass blank, alps guides with Fuji tip. 25.20,16,12,12,12,12 and 12 tip. Pairing it with a pen US senator 113W. 500 yrds of 80lb braid and topping it off with 50 or 60lb mono, whichever I can get away with casting 
Just FYI, it was drizzling in the pics, I don't have epoxy drips on the rod. I'm actually quite proud of my finish job on this one. I've been doing the underwrap first with finish and then wrapping the guides and it comes out great. None of those unsightly mounds of epoxy under the feet you see on some rods. 















Happy fishing!


----------



## submariner (Oct 2, 2007)

Nice looking setup Also nice fish


----------



## Jason (Oct 2, 2007)

Looks like it'll cast a country mile!!! Big ole jack too!!!!


----------



## lowprofile (Jan 6, 2013)

Jason said:


> Looks like it'll cast a country mile!!! Big ole jack too!!!!


Thanks! 

That one was 55lbs, got an even bigger one tonight.


----------

